# NITE LIFE C.C. OF SANTA BARBARA



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

*Mark your calendars! Nite Life CC of Santa Barbara's 19th annual car show and hop.. June 5th 2011! For more info call <span style=\'color:red\'>(805) 680-6339 or (805) 448-4580. :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*PREMIER IS BACKING NITE LIFE 110 PERCENT* :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT 4 NITE LIFE! :thumbsup: uffin: :yes: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 1 2010, 07:31 PM~19213825
> *PREMIER IS BACKING NITE LIFE 110 PERCENT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## philflow (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Dec 1 2010, 08:01 PM~19213588
> *Mark your calendars!  Nite Life CC of Santa Barbara's 19th annual car show and hop.. June 5th 2011!  For more info call <span style=\'color:red\'>(805) 680-6339 or (805) 448-4580. :biggrin: </span>
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 1 2010, 06:31 PM~19213825
> *PREMIER IS BACKING NITE LIFE 110 PERCENT  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)




----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

TTT 805 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 1 2010, 08:31 PM~19213825
> *PREMIER IS BACKING NITE LIFE 110 PERCENT  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Dec 1 2010, 07:01 PM~19213588
> *Mark your calendars!  Nite Life CC of Santa Barbara's 19th annual car show and hop.. June 5th 2011!  For more info call <span style=\'color:red\'>(805) 680-6339 or (805) 448-4580. :biggrin: </span>
> *


say what :nicoderm: lol


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

NEU EXPOSURE CC WILL BE THERE CAN'T MISS THIS ONE. THEE BEST SHOW IN MY BOOKS.


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Dec 1 2010, 09:19 PM~19215697
> *say what  :nicoderm: lol
> *


8005....  :rofl:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

we use Bird and his crew for judging.. the best around! Saves alot of headaches.. Cant go wrong with them :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

ShotCallerS bike club will be there!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

you know we will be thier fo show it's mandatory :biggrin:


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

UNIQUE DIECAST IN THE HOUSE AND CREW CANT WAIT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

LOS MAJESTICS VENTURA CO. WILL BE THERE FOR SHOW!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Dec 1 2010, 08:01 PM~19213588
> *Mark your calendars!  Nite Life CC of Santa Barbara's 19th annual car show and hop.. June 5th 2011!  For more info call <span style=\'color:red\'>(805) 680-6339 or (805) 448-4580. :biggrin: </span>
> *


TO THE TOP


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ya'll know GOODTIMES cant miss this badass show!!!!


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Damn it's going to come quick like it did last year.

Bad Ass show that's for sure. 

EvilWays.C.C Will be there.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Dec 1 2010, 07:01 PM~19213588
> *Mark your calendars!  Nite Life CC of Santa Barbara's 19th annual car show and hop.. June 5th 2011!  For more info call <span style=\'color:red\'>(805) 680-6339 or (805) 448-4580. :biggrin: </span>
> *


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Dec 1 2010, 07:01 PM~19213588
> *Mark your calendars!  Nite Life CC of Santa Barbara's 19th annual car show and hop.. June 5th 2011!  For more info call <span style=\'color:red\'>(805) 680-6339 or (805) 448-4580. :biggrin: </span>
> *


GOOD TIMES WILL B THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by relax63_@Dec 2 2010, 11:56 AM~19219780
> *GOOD TIMES WILL B THERE
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HELL OF A SHOW!!!


----------



## Progressives Rider (Mar 12, 2010)

Progressives will be there that's mandatory


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Progressives Rider_@Dec 3 2010, 03:55 AM~19226546
> *Progressives will be there that's mandatory
> *


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

*TTT!! *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Dec 5 2010, 01:36 AM~19242639
> *TTT!!
> *


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

COUNT ME IN


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 1 2010, 07:31 PM~19213825
> *PREMIER IS BACKING NITE LIFE 110 PERCENT  :biggrin:
> *


TECHNIQUES C.C. L.A. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES. "NITE LIFE"


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

*PLEBEZ C.C. 
WILL BE THERE!!!! *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

You know we will be there..


----------



## OSITOMPK (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Dec 5 2010, 09:15 PM~19249522
> *      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:h5: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Dec 7 2010, 04:13 PM~19264798
> *:h5:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


qonda osito :wave:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

YOU KNOW WILL B THERE NO DOUBT ABOUT THAT!


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEYS CUSTOM_@Dec 7 2010, 01:33 PM~19264460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it going to have to take vacation time again and the new baby is due that week DAMN IT


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

TOUCH OF CLASS c.c. will be there


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

La Gente V.I. will be there again this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

CRUCEROS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OSITOMPK (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 7 2010, 06:29 PM~19267299
> *qonda osito :wave:
> *


WHAT UP?? YOU KNOW I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Dec 8 2010, 07:52 AM~19271036
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what it dew gabino sabes mucho deves morir :biggrin:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Dec 7 2010, 03:13 PM~19264798
> *:h5:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


WAZ UP OSITO WHATS GOING DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Dec 8 2010, 04:11 PM~19275184
> *what it dew gabino sabes mucho deves morir  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Dec 8 2010, 11:01 AM~19272311
> *WHAT UP?? YOU KNOW I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Dec 6 2010, 06:29 PM~19256618
> *2*


----------



## OSITOMPK (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Dec 8 2010, 09:51 PM~19279867
> *WAZ UP OSITO WHATS GOING DOWN :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH.. YOU NEED TO ANSWER YOUR PHONE.. I CALLED YOU.. CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE..


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

:nicoderm: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Dec 8 2010, 07:52 AM~19271036
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP DANNYBOY SORRY CANT MAKE THE SHOW . GOOD LUCK SEE U ON THE NEXT ONE


----------



## BILLY'S 48 (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Dec 9 2010, 09:22 PM~19288608
> *WHATS UP DANNYBOY SORRY CANT MAKE THE SHOW . GOOD LUCK SEE U ON THE NEXT ONE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Dec 9 2010, 07:47 AM~19281902
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

I HAVE BEEN ALL KINDS OF LOWRIDER SHOWS, BUT NOTHING I MEAN NOTHING BEATS THE NITELIFE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TIME TO BRAKE OUT THE PINTO!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Dec 9 2010, 09:40 PM~19288784
> *:biggrin:  :guns:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

NEW VISION C.C. SANTA PAULA WILL BE THERE... :thumbsup:


----------



## OSITOMPK (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Dec 9 2010, 06:49 AM~19281907
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR A BOTH AT THE SHOW???


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: MEMBER ITS ALL FOR DA KIDS! THANK YOU, MERRY CHRISTMAS, FROM DA 'TOGETHER' FAMILIA!! 
[/quote]


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Dec 12 2010, 10:43 AM~19307040
> * TTT
> *


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Dec 10 2010, 11:13 AM~19292626
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Dec 14 2010, 07:55 AM~19322644
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Dec 12 2010, 11:43 AM~19307040
> * TTT
> *


AM I INVITED TO THIS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 14 2010, 01:05 PM~19324631
> *AM  I  INVITED  TO THIS  SHOW   :biggrin:
> *



You and everyone else Smiley


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 14 2010, 01:05 PM~19324631
> *AM  I  INVITED  TO THIS  SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP SMILEY! SORRY WE DIDNT MAKE IT LAST WEEKEND. I HAD SOME FAMILY THINGS GOING ON U KNOW HOW THAT GOES. BUT U AND THE MAJESTIC FAM. ARE DEF. INVITED. :thumbsup:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Tradition CC will be rolling through to support :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Dec 14 2010, 10:59 PM~19329327
> *WHAT UP SMILEY! SORRY WE DIDNT MAKE IT LAST WEEKEND. I HAD SOME FAMILY THINGS GOING ON U KNOW HOW THAT GOES. BUT U AND THE MAJESTIC FAM. ARE DEF. INVITED. :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 15 2010, 10:22 AM~19332463
> *  :biggrin:
> *


waddup smiley.... :wave: has the yard behind yours thrown a gas tank over yet :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 15 2010, 10:15 PM~19338470
> *waddup smiley.... :wave:  has the yard behind yours thrown a gas tank over yet :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR ITS OPEN HOUSE EVERY SUNDAY


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

will be there


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Dec 16 2010, 11:11 PM~19349278
> * TTT
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

LUV THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR TTT FOR NIGHT LIFE DOING IT BIG IN THA FIVE!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 18 2010, 01:10 PM~19360914
> *:wave:
> *


qonda Jose.... so it looks like were gonna have to make a trip to Los Agaves friday before the show. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 18 2010, 12:16 PM~19360956
> *qonda Jose.... so it looks like were gonna have to make a trip to Los Agaves friday before the show. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


absolutely! i still have the flyer of the menu of when you guys took us out to lunch there! my whife and kids still talk about that place :biggrin: thanks again!!! hows the family? hopefully all is well in my retirement town :biggrin: :biggrin: saludos a todos!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 18 2010, 09:57 PM~19364385
> *absolutely! i still have the flyer of the menu of when you guys took us out to lunch there! my whife and kids still talk about that place :biggrin:  thanks again!!! hows the family? hopefully all is well in my retirement town :biggrin:  :biggrin: saludos a todos!!!
> *


how come i wasnt invited


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 18 2010, 09:24 PM~19364546
> *how  come i wasnt invited
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 18 2010, 10:24 PM~19364546
> *how  come i wasnt invited
> *


jose makes this a vacation.....he starts early in the week. come into town early and we'll hit it up. its a date :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that I will make sure when scheduling the 2011 LRM show Date for Southern CA. in June it will not conflict with your show. I know that you guys put on a great show and I hope that I can make it.

Much respect. 

Marcella,


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 20 2010, 08:08 AM~19374019
> *Just wanted to let you know that I will make sure when scheduling the 2011 LRM show Date for Southern CA. in June it will not conflict with your show. I know that you guys put on a great show and I hope that I can make it.
> 
> Much respect.
> ...


GOOD LOOK!!!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 20 2010, 09:08 AM~19374019
> *Just wanted to let you know that I will make sure when scheduling the 2011 LRM show Date for Southern CA. in June it will not conflict with your show. I know that you guys put on a great show and I hope that I can make it.
> 
> Much respect.
> ...


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Saludos from New Wave CC San Diego :wave:


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

mcbain will be there


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Dec 20 2010, 08:28 PM~19379021
> *Saludos from New Wave CC San Diego :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:wave: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OX.NOKTURNAL.CC (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Dec 1 2010, 07:01 PM~19213588
> *Mark your calendars!  Nite Life CC of Santa Barbara's 19th annual car show and hop.. June 5th 2011!  For more info call <span style=\'color:red\'>(805) 680-6339 or (805) 448-4580. :biggrin: </span>
> *


NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL THERE... FOR SURE WE'RE SAVING THIS DATE


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Dec 1 2010, 08:01 PM~19213588
> *Mark your calendars!  Nite Life CC of Santa Barbara's 19th annual car show and hop.. June 5th 2011!  For more info call <span style=\'color:red\'>(805) 680-6339 or (805) 448-4580. :biggrin: </span>
> *


STYLISTICS THE REAL DEAL WILL BE THERE KE NO? DBIG DANNY!!!!!!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 22 2010, 06:04 PM~19396726
> *STYLISTICS THE REAL DEAL WILL BE THERE KE NO? DBIG DANNY!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

morning bump


----------



## OSITOMPK (Feb 7, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

NITE LIFE CAR CLUB OF SANTA BARBARA WOULD LIKE TO WISH EVERYONE A MERRY XMAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 24 2010, 08:13 PM~19414955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FELIZ NAVIDAD TO ALL THE NITE LIFE FAMILIA


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 20 2010, 08:08 AM~19374019
> *Just wanted to let you know that I will make sure when scheduling the 2011 LRM show Date for Southern CA. in June it will not conflict with your show. I know that you guys put on a great show and I hope that I can make it.
> 
> Much respect.
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 26 2010, 06:43 PM~19426010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

HOW MUCH IS IT TO HAVE A BOTH AT THE SHOW?


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Dec 28 2010, 11:23 AM~19439809
> *HOW MUCH IS IT TO HAVE A BOTH AT THE SHOW?
> *



Call 805 680-6339 or 805 448-4850 

Thank you


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Dec 29 2010, 09:36 PM~19453936
> * TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TEMP FLYER


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>The "BIG T" will be busting out some new rides for this car show so save us some spots Carnal. 
:nicoderm: uffin: :420: </span>*


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 31 2010, 01:07 AM~19464815
> *
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>The "BIG T" will be busting out some new rides for this car show so save us some spots Carnal.
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420: </span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 30 2010, 10:38 PM~19464034
> *TEMP FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

USO C.C. WILL BE THERE!... :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Black '83 (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 2 2011, 01:50 PM~19482899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Dec 8 2010, 12:29 AM~19270034
> *CRUCEROS WILL BE THERE  FOR SURE  :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *












We got a LIL Somethin' something new for 2011...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black '83 (Feb 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Jan 4 2011, 09:09 AM~19499583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me two


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

86'd regal from AZ will be showing for the first time at this show!! Cali. here we come!!!!


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black '83_@Jan 4 2011, 06:07 PM~19503412
> *:biggrin:
> me two
> *



kooooo ... Wat up danny... Let me know on the Monte System when you ready.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black '83_@Jan 4 2011, 06:07 PM~19503412
> *:biggrin:
> me two
> *


WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 30 2010, 10:38 PM~19464034
> *TEMP FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 30 2010, 10:38 PM~19464034
> *TEMP FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


HANDS DOWN!!! THEE BEST SHOW IN CALIFORNIA.....THIS ONE IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK......


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 30 2010, 10:38 PM~19464034
> *TEMP FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING FORWERED TO OUR FAMILY VACATION IN THE LAND OF PARADISE...SANTA BARBARA..... :biggrin: WATSUP NITE LIFE FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 30 2010, 10:38 PM~19464034
> *TEMP FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 30 2010, 10:38 PM~19464034
> *TEMP FLYER
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 5 2011, 09:05 PM~19515459
> *86'd regal from AZ will be showing for the first time at this show!! Cali. here we come!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


we'll see you here homie :biggrin:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 5 2011, 08:05 PM~19515459
> *86'd regal from AZ will be showing for the first time at this show!! Cali. here we come!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


you wont be disapointed homie


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Jan 6 2011, 10:13 PM~19527195
> *you wont be disapointed homie
> *


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Jan 6 2011, 10:13 PM~19527195
> *you wont be disapointed homie
> *



I know!! went there two years ago and that was the best show ever! love the show and weather.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


With out the car, but now im bringing my car out........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Jan 7 2011, 12:32 PM~19531220
> *I know!! went there two years ago and that was the best show ever! love the show and weather.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> With out the car, but now im bringing my car out........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

This will be another good one ! !


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Jan 5 2011, 09:28 PM~19516478
> *kooooo ... Wat up danny...  Let me know on the Monte System when you ready.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Jan 5 2011, 11:10 PM~19517725
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 30 2010, 10:38 PM~19464034
> *TEMP FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 08:38 AM~19519824
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Jan 5 2011, 11:09 PM~19517711
> *WHAT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Black '83 (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 30 2010, 09:38 PM~19464034
> *TEMP FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :worship:


----------



## classicchepe (Jan 20, 2010)

Q-VOLE the CLASSICLOWRIDERS is going to be in the CASA........wont miss this one..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 6 2011, 06:52 PM~19524752
> *we'll see you here homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Do you guys have the applications yet?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 30 2010, 10:38 PM~19464034
> *TEMP FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


Can't Wait For This Show !!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:

:thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Jan 11 2011, 08:35 PM~19570298
> *Do you guys have the applications yet?
> *


not yet.... as soon as we get them we'll send them out to you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 11 2011, 08:37 PM~19570993
> *not  yet.... as soon as we get them we'll send them out to you guys :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 11 2011, 10:13 AM~19565660
> *
> *


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jan 12 2011, 08:06 PM~19579731
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Lowrider Girl, Hows the Baby??


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jan 12 2011, 08:06 PM~19579731
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 11 2011, 10:13 AM~19565660
> *
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Jan 11 2011, 08:35 PM~19570298
> *Do you guys have the applications yet?
> *


your applications are on the way :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 13 2011, 10:58 PM~19592996
> *your applications are on the way :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

always one of the best shows in the country bar none..... Impalas Mag will be there to support again....see everyone one in sunny Santa Barbara in June.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 14 2011, 10:38 AM~19595743
> *always one of the best shows in the country bar none..... Impalas Mag will be there to support again....see everyone one in sunny Santa Barbara in June.....
> *


Whats up Jesse, Where you been. Hope all is well with you homie


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

Hop rules :drama:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 14 2011, 07:51 PM~19600070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm: :h5: TTT!!!!!!!1


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 15 2011, 04:42 PM~19606788
> *TTT
> *


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

NEW WAVE SO. CAL WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

SOPHIE WILL BE ROLLIN OUT HER NEW RIDE IN SB .... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 15 2011, 11:22 PM~19609732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 16 2011, 11:27 AM~19611808
> *Nice
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 15 2011, 11:22 PM~19609732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 15 2011, 08:42 AM~19604085
> *
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jan 15 2011, 10:04 AM~19604569
> *:nicoderm:  :h5: TTT!!!!!!!1
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 18 2011, 06:31 PM~19633155
> *
> *


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Back 

T
T
T

by Better Days ! !


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 12 2011, 07:08 PM~19579752
> *Whats up Lowrider Girl,  Hows the Baby??
> *


Hi! He's good.. hopefully hell have a little ride out by the time our show rolls around :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jan 20 2011, 08:29 PM~19653596
> *Hi! He's good.. hopefully hell have a little ride out by the time our show rolls around  :biggrin:
> *


just hand him the keys to the monte..... :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jan 20 2011, 07:29 PM~19653596
> *Hi! He's good.. hopefully hell have a little ride out by the time our show rolls around  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL...HOW YOUR LIL BOY? SAY HELLO TO YOUR MOM AND DAD FOR US


----------



## ostrichcutty (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Jan 5 2011, 11:09 PM~19517711
> *WHAT  :biggrin:
> *


wHAT! :biggrin:


----------



## ostrichcutty (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Black '83_@Jan 4 2011, 06:07 PM~19503412
> *:biggrin:
> me two
> *


prove it! :biggrin:


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

Whats up ostrich cutty


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tone loc_@Jan 20 2011, 11:06 PM~19656246
> *Whats up ostrich cutty
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

FRIDAY BUMP


----------



## ostrichcutty (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tone loc_@Jan 20 2011, 11:06 PM~19656246
> *Whats up ostrich cutty
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulparazzi (Jan 22, 2011)

SEnd me a flyer so I can post it on my new website...lowriderchronicles.com. If I have any business, I may hit up the show to do a video. Thanx

- The Paulparazzi


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paulparazzi_@Jan 22 2011, 01:56 AM~19665542
> *SEnd me a flyer so I can post it on my new website...lowriderchronicles.com. If I have any business, I may hit up the show to do a video.  Thanx
> 
> - The Paulparazzi
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Dec 1 2010, 07:01 PM~19213588
> *Mark your calendars!  Nite Life CC of Santa Barbara's 19th annual car show and hop.. June 5th 2011!  For more info call <span style=\'color:red\'>(805) 680-6339 or (805) 448-4580. :biggrin: </span>
> *


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

delgado's bike shop is down to go again to suppert and do my vending


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Black '83 (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ostrichcutty_@Jan 20 2011, 08:15 PM~19654828
> *prove it!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Black '83_@Jan 23 2011, 08:29 PM~19678731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black '83 (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tone loc_@Jan 23 2011, 08:32 PM~19678767
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 23 2011, 10:46 PM~19679490
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Black '83_@Jan 23 2011, 08:46 PM~19678931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@Jan 24 2011, 07:16 PM~19686678
> *
> *


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 23 2011, 11:17 PM~19680109
> *
> *


:thumbsup: LOOKING FORWARDS TO THIS SHOW!


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black '83_@Jan 23 2011, 09:46 PM~19678931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 24 2011, 07:41 PM~19687031
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 24 2011, 11:07 PM~19689783
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Dec 1 2010, 07:01 PM~19213588
> *Mark your calendars!  Nite Life CC of Santa Barbara's 19th annual car show and hop.. June 5th 2011!  For more info call <span style=\'color:red\'>(805) 680-6339 or (805) 448-4580. :biggrin: </span>
> *


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jan 20 2011, 07:30 PM~19654306
> *:wave: HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL...HOW YOUR LIL BOY? SAY HELLO TO YOUR MOM AND DAD FOR US
> *


Everyones great! He's good, he's getting big! How's your baby girl doing?


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 20 2011, 06:37 PM~19653675
> *just hand him the keys to the monte.....  :biggrin:
> *


haha he needs a more manly car... maybe he can get the cadi keys from someone :cheesy:


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Jan 24 2011, 09:54 PM~19689670
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


 :ugh: :machinegun: :sprint:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*if you gona need flyers printed for this show , let me know , Thanx*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 24 2011, 07:41 PM~19687031
> *
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LOOKING FORWARD TO ATTENDING


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 27 2011, 09:00 PM~19718712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jan 28 2011, 01:09 PM~19723170
> *
> *


WAS UP


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jan 28 2011, 01:09 PM~19723170
> *
> *


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

What are the rules for the hopp ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 30 2011, 11:59 PM~19743217
> *What are the rules for the hopp ?
> *


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 30 2011, 11:59 PM~19743217
> *What are the rules for the hopp ?
> *


you can call this number for more info on da hop 448 4580


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 30 2011, 11:59 PM~19743217
> *What are the rules for the hopp ?
> *


I will post the rules ASAP. If you need some info please call 805 448-4580
Thank you


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 31 2011, 07:44 AM~19744145
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jan 31 2011, 10:39 AM~19745358
> *I will post the rules ASAP. If you need some info please call 805 448-4580
> Thank you
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 1 2011, 09:15 AM~19755281
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Dec 1 2010, 07:01 PM~19213588
> *Mark your calendars!  Nite Life CC of Santa Barbara's 19th annual car show and hop.. June 5th 2011!  For more info call <span style=\'color:red\'>(805) 680-6339 or (805) 448-4580. :biggrin: </span>
> *


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Dec 1 2010, 07:01 PM~19213588
> *Mark your calendars!  Nite Life CC of Santa Barbara's 19th annual car show and hop.. June 5th 2011!  For more info call <span style=\'color:red\'>(805) 680-6339 or (805) 448-4580. :biggrin: </span>
> *



:







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Feb 2 2011, 10:58 PM~19773795
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: X2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 27 2011, 10:00 PM~19718712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 30 2011, 10:55 PM~19742645
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 31 2011, 06:24 PM~19749925
> *Thanks  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 3 2011, 09:54 PM~19783086
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 3 2011, 10:54 AM~19776762
> *
> 
> TTT          [/SIZE]  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 4 2011, 05:46 PM~19790192
> *:wave:
> *




















*
Can't Wait !!!!!!
*

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

805 TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 5 2011, 08:54 PM~19797914
> *805 TTT
> *


----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Dec 30 2010, 11:38 PM~19464034
> *TEMP FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


New Wave So. Cal will be there!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carlos64_@Feb 6 2011, 10:50 AM~19800869
> *New Wave So. Cal will be there!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 4 2011, 06:04 PM~19790324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

*805 REPERSENTING ONELIFE C,C, WILL B THERE *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Feb 7 2011, 09:41 PM~19814437
> *805  REPERSENTING  ONELIFE  C,C,  WILL  B  THERE
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT
I'll be there, not with my ride this time around.


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Feb 8 2011, 11:27 PM~19823722
> *TTT
> I'll be there, not with my ride this time around.
> *


what......no more speaker box???? :dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 8 2011, 11:10 PM~19824118
> *what......no more speaker box???? :dunno:
> *


----------



## mrJunebug1962 (Oct 19, 2010)

Delegation LA is looking forward to June 5th. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Feb 7 2011, 01:29 PM~19809519
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *












:wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 8 2011, 11:10 PM~19824118
> *what......no more speaker box???? :dunno:
> *


TTT.



System staying the same just redoing all the interior and shaving some stuff off on the truck. Alot of new things just not the system.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

2007 ???


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 9 2011, 10:44 PM~19832929
> *T T T
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 10 2011, 01:55 AM~19833745
> *2007 ???
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 10 2011, 10:49 PM~19841721
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## chale64 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

delgado's bike shop is in the house so let's get them lowrider bikes all shined up and if you need any bike parts hit me up


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

WILL B THERE.


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Please come out and help support the kids.


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 13 2011, 05:23 PM~19859991
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

Exclusives only will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal13_@Feb 14 2011, 07:22 PM~19870675
> *Exclusives only will be there :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 14 2011, 09:39 PM~19871511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

PLANNING MY TRIP ALREADY CAN'T WAIT !!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 14 2011, 08:39 PM~19871511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
TTT !!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 15 2011, 10:54 AM~19875411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 15 2011, 10:54 AM~19875411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chiques-OG_@Feb 13 2011, 01:43 AM~19856603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GT WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave: 
[/quote]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> :wave: :wave:


[/quote]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> :wave: :wave:


[/quote]
TTTT
:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SOME PICS FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 15 2011, 09:54 AM~19875411
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GRUMPY 805 (Oct 29, 2010)

LATIN EMPIRE CAR CLUB WILL B THERE................ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GRUMPY 805_@Feb 20 2011, 02:38 AM~19914431
> *LATIN EMPIRE CAR CLUB WILL B THERE................ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

> SOME PICS FROM LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 18 2011, 05:58 PM~19904368
> *SOME PICS FROM LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

SUP FELLAS.....HOWS IT IN PARADISE?...... HELLO TO THE NITE LIFE FAMILIA.... :biggrin: COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS.....


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 22 2011, 07:19 PM~19936176
> *SUP FELLAS.....HOWS IT IN PARADISE?...... HELLO TO THE NITE LIFE FAMILIA.... :biggrin: COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS.....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 22 2011, 07:19 PM~19936176
> *SUP FELLAS.....HOWS IT IN PARADISE?...... HELLO TO THE NITE LIFE FAMILIA.... :biggrin: COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS.....
> *


Jose how are you doing?


----------



## mark65 (Aug 2, 2009)

browns will be there. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

ELITE CC Will be there!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> > SOME PICS FROM LAST YEAR
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Feb 24 2011, 08:07 AM~19948653
> *
> *













  :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 24 2011, 10:20 AM~19949114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hola reina....como estas?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 24 2011, 07:14 PM~19953686
> *hola reina....como estas?
> *


 ESTOY BIEN !! I can't wait for the show!!!











:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> TEMP FLYER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## smokes805 (Feb 17, 2010)

JUST CRUISING THRU TO SHOW SOME LOVE NITE LIFE CC TTT.


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smokes805_@Feb 24 2011, 09:41 PM~19955147
> *JUST CRUISING THRU TO SHOW SOME LOVE NITE LIFE CC TTT.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 24 2011, 09:20 AM~19949114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

*WHAT UP BENNY GETTING READY FOR YOUR SHOW. HOWS THE FAMILY HOPE ALL IS WELL*


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

waddup rob..........thanks all is well on this side. set up looks good dawg.


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 25 2011, 08:01 PM~19962734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 25 2011, 08:03 PM~19962748
> *waddup rob..........thanks all is well on this side. set up looks good dawg.
> *


THANKS DAWG
:thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 25 2011, 10:05 PM~19962761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 25 2011, 08:05 PM~19962761
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Feb 25 2011, 05:33 PM~19961632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 26 2011, 09:11 PM~19969800
> *:thumbsup: NICE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 1 2010, 08:31 PM~19213825
> *PREMIER IS BACKING NITE LIFE 110 PERCENT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 25 2011, 09:05 PM~19962761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 27 2011, 06:18 PM~19974532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 24 2011, 08:35 PM~19953854
> * ESTOY BIEN !! I can't wait for the show!!!
> 
> 
> ...


its gonna be here before we know it..... looking forward to meeting u :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 28 2011, 10:23 PM~19985505
> *its gonna be here before we know it..... looking forward to meeting u :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 28 2011, 10:23 PM~19985505
> *its gonna be here before we know it..... looking forward to meeting u :biggrin:
> *



LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING ALL OF YOU! !!
MARCELLA :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 25 2011, 08:05 PM~19962761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u stay in ox?


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> > SOME PICS FROM LAST YEAR
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT
:wave:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Will be there


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: 









IS IT JUNE YET?  :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 2 2011, 08:33 PM~20000987
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


almost :h5:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 2 2011, 09:36 PM~20002592
> *almost :h5:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 1 2011, 11:38 AM~19989213
> *u stay in ox?
> *


IN CHIQUES 
:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:run: is it time yet????? SUP NITE LIFE.....FAMILIA


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 3 2011, 07:30 PM~20010653
> *IN CHIQUES
> :nicoderm:
> *


  house looks familiar :0


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo
sup MARCELA,,,,,I SEE YOU!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 6 2011, 08:04 AM~20026610
> *LaReinaDelMundo
> sup MARCELA,,,,,I SEE YOU!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Mar 7 2011, 08:04 AM~20033789
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 7 2011, 07:32 PM~20038559
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 4 2011, 07:11 AM~20013035
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:werd: :wave:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:boink: any one want to go to LOS AGAVES???? SUP NITE LIFE.....


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

Let's do this Tierra y mar molcahete !!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

bump for nite life!!!!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 8 2011, 08:11 PM~20045724
> *:boink: any one want to go to LOS AGAVES???? SUP NITE LIFE.....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 8 2011, 07:11 PM~20045724
> *:boink: any one want to go to LOS AGAVES???? SUP NITE LIFE.....
> *


Lets go jose!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

QUOTE(Barba @ Mar 8 2011, 07:11 PM) *
boink.gif any one want to go to LOS AGAVES???? SUP NITE LIFE.....




> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Mar 9 2011, 08:09 AM~20049493
> *Lets go jose!!!!
> *


DO I GET AN INVITE ?


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 9 2011, 10:34 AM~20050099
> *QUOTE(Barba @ Mar 8 2011, 07:11 PM) *
> boink.gif any one want to go to LOS AGAVES???? SUP NITE LIFE.....
> DO I GET AN INVITE ?
> ...


 :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 9 2011, 07:15 PM~20054026
> *:h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 9 2011, 09:34 AM~20050099
> *QUOTE(Barba @ Mar 8 2011, 07:11 PM) *
> boink.gif any one want to go to LOS AGAVES???? SUP NITE LIFE.....
> DO I GET AN INVITE ?
> ...


Of course you are!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Artistics will be in the house once again


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I CAN"T WAIT !!!!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Feb 25 2011, 07:33 PM~19961632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 10 2011, 07:24 PM~20062717
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 11 2011, 08:03 AM~20066504
> *
> *




























:wave: :wave:
MARCELLA


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you all there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 11 2011, 01:31 PM~20068802
> *see you all there
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 10 2011, 10:35 AM~20058378
> *Artistics will be in the house once again
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 11 2011, 06:06 PM~20070595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 23 2011, 08:03 AM~19940195
> *ELITE CC Will be there!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 11 2011, 07:06 PM~20070595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :squint: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 12 2011, 01:04 PM~20075526
> *:squint:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:wave: :wave:
MARCELLA


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 14 2011, 06:59 AM~20086834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Mar 14 2011, 07:01 AM~20086841
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *















<a href=\'http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=73675230\' target=\'_blank\'>NITE*LIFE Pre-Registration Form </a>



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 14 2011, 10:00 AM~20087387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Mar 14 2011, 10:04 AM~20087413
> *NICE!  :h5:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Mar 14 2011, 10:04 AM~20087413
> *NICE!  :h5:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 14 2011, 10:10 AM~20087458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2011, 05:53 PM~20090793
> *
> *




<a href=\'http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=73675230\' target=\'_blank\'>NITE*LIFE Pre-Registration Form </a>


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 14 2011, 08:43 PM~20092654
> *
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=73675230\' target=\'_blank\'>NITE*LIFE Pre-Registration Form </a>
> ...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 12 2011, 01:04 PM~20075526
> *:squint:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




<a href=\'http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=73675230\' target=\'_blank\'>NITE*LIFE Pre-Registration Form </a>


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 15 2011, 03:57 PM~20098860
> *
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=73675230\' target=\'_blank\'>NITE*LIFE Pre-Registration Form </a>
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 15 2011, 07:59 PM~20100885
> *
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

NITE*LIFE PRE-REGISTRATION FORM


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 16 2011, 05:52 PM~20107653
> *
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=73675230\' target=\'_blank\'>NITE*LIFE Pre-Registration Form </a>
> ...



pre-regs already rollin in.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chale64 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chale64_@Mar 16 2011, 09:45 PM~20110412
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

NITE*LIFE PRE-REGISTRATION FORM


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

link isn't workin for me...  can someone pm it to me thanks....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Mar 17 2011, 10:02 AM~20113168
> *link isn't workin for me...   can someone pm it to me thanks....
> *


NITE*LIFE PRE-REGISTRATION FORM


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 17 2011, 11:44 AM~20113754
> *NITE*LIFE PRE-REGISTRATION FORM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 18 2011, 08:52 AM~20120958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 17 2011, 11:44 AM~20113754
> *NITE*LIFE PRE-REGISTRATION FORM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

NITE*LIFE PRE-REGISTRATION FORM


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

SHOWN' N STYLE CAR SHOW AND ARENA HOP

CLIK ON LINK ABOVE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

SHOWN' N STYLE CAR SHOW AND ARENA HOP

CLIK ON LINK ABOVE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 20 2011, 11:35 AM~20134697
> *SHOWN' N STYLE CAR SHOW AND ARENA HOP
> 
> CLIK ON LINK ABOVE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


76 DAYS!! :0 :0 :0 .... TIMES FLYING!


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

:wave: Nite life anyone coming down to Diego in april?


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

SHOWN' N STYLE CAR SHOW AND ARENA HOP

CLIK ON LINK ABOVE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 21 2011, 07:49 PM~20146373
> *SHOWN' N STYLE CAR SHOW AND ARENA HOP
> 
> CLIK ON LINK ABOVE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 21 2011, 10:05 PM~20147875
> *
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 17 2011, 09:39 AM~20113046
> *
> 
> NITE*LIFE PRE-REGISTRATION FORM
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo+Mar 22 2011, 09:58 AM~20151030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 22 2011, 07:57 PM~20155874
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 23 2011, 06:48 AM~20158961
> *
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 21 2011, 08:49 PM~20146373
> *SHOWN' N STYLE CAR SHOW AND ARENA HOP
> 
> CLIK ON LINK ABOVE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smokes805 (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 23 2011, 11:11 PM~20166602
> *
> *


thats tight homie ill be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 23 2011, 11:11 PM~20166602
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 22 2011, 09:58 AM~20151030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 24 2011, 08:23 AM~20168260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 24 2011, 09:42 PM~20174409
> *
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 25 2011, 08:53 AM~20177259
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> > TEMP FLYER
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Mar 26 2011, 04:46 PM~20187649
> *TOO THA TOPP
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes: :yes: WE WILL B THERE GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Mar 28 2011, 08:27 AM~20199774
> *:yes:  :yes: WE WILL B THERE GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Mar 28 2011, 09:00 AM~20199990
> *:thumbsup:
> *














NITE*LIFE PRE-REGISTRATION FORM


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 28 2011, 09:13 AM~20200084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AncientCruisers (Mar 26, 2011)

THIS WILL BE MY FIRST YEAR. SEE YOU THERE


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

What's up nitelife ?looking forward to another great show see you there


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

Hop rules :biggrin:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> Hop rules :biggrin:
> [/quote
> we will be posting them soon!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Mar 28 2011, 09:30 PM~20206208
> *What's up nitelife ?looking forward to another great show see you there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

> > Hop rules :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > we will be posting them soon!
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> > Hop rules :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > we will be posting them soon!
> 
> ...


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Uso harbor area will be there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Mar 29 2011, 08:57 PM~20214378
> *Uso harbor area will be there
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 21 2011, 08:49 PM~20146373
> *SHOWN' N STYLE CAR SHOW AND ARENA HOP
> 
> CLIK ON LINK ABOVE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


66 days left


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Mar 28 2011, 10:30 PM~20206208
> *What's up nitelife ?looking forward to another great show see you there
> *


thanks new crowd.... you guys always support thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 30 2011, 03:16 PM~20220434
> *66 days left
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 30 2011, 03:27 PM~20220536
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 30 2011, 04:31 PM~20221111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> What's up nitelife ?looking forward to another great show see you there
> [/ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

June will be here soon, you guys ready!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Mar 31 2011, 07:48 PM~20231247
> *June will be here soon, you guys ready!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 1 2011, 07:01 AM~20234609
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 1 2011, 12:35 PM~20236672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

64 days


----------



## 805 CHRONIC (Apr 2, 2011)

YOU KNOW ALL BE THERE SMASING! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 805 CHRONIC_@Apr 2 2011, 02:09 PM~20243250
> *YOU KNOW ALL BE THERE SMASING! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup CHRONIC,,,,,,GETTIN READY>>>>>


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AncientCruisers_@Mar 28 2011, 08:47 PM~20205792
> *THIS WILL BE MY FIRST YEAR. SEE YOU THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT busting ass to get these cars done for the show!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Apr 3 2011, 08:52 PM~20251510
> *TTT busting ass to get these cars done for the show!
> *


----------



## CONNECTEDRYDER (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 9 2011, 08:15 PM~20054026
> *:h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: Any Spots open? CONNECTED CC VENTURA CO.HOW Many?


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 1 2011, 07:40 PM~20239318
> *64 days
> *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Apr 5 2011, 11:10 AM~20264863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 5 2011, 05:06 PM~20267336
> *
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

<a href=\'http://www.7is7.com/otto/countdown.html?year=2011&month=6&date=05&hrs=0&ts=24&tz=local&min=0&sec=0&lang=en&show=dhms&mode=t&cdir=down&bgcolor=%23CCFFFF&fgcolor=%23000000&title=SHOWN%27%20N%20STYLE%20CAR%20SHOW%20AND%20ARENA%20HOP\' target=\'_blank\'>SHOWN' N STYLE CAR SHOW AND ARENA HOP</a>

CLIK ON LINK ABOVE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

just to see how good it gets!!!!>..one of the best shows ever

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=481023&st=20


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

whats up danny boy . was there last will be ther this year


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Apr 6 2011, 10:20 PM~20279606
> *whats up danny boy . was there last will be ther this year
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 7 2011, 07:14 AM~20281242
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 7 2011, 09:15 AM~20282032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Is there any hotels out in Santa Barbara that have a good deal going on for the weekend of the show. Trying to book a room but coast a lot of $$$ or does anyone know of a good place to stay at close to that car show? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Apr 7 2011, 10:02 PM~20287301
> *Is there any hotels out in Santa Barbara that have a good deal going on for the weekend of the show. Trying to book a room but coast a lot of $$$ or does anyone know of a good place to stay at close to that car show? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hit up Danny 805-680-6339
he has some info on available rooms . :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## daddys83bluedemon (Nov 8, 2009)

QVO NITELIFE. IMPRESSIONS C.C. WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

will b ther best show around


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddys83bluedemon_@Apr 8 2011, 11:14 AM~20291280
> *QVO NITELIFE. IMPRESSIONS C.C. WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 10 2011, 11:01 PM~20308278
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wat Up Bennito..... You saving us some spots... O Que..?? :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

To the Top ! ! !


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

SUP NITE LIFE FAMILIA.......HOPE ALL IS WELL :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 7 2011, 09:15 AM~20282032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 11 2011, 07:33 PM~20314527
> *SUP NITE LIFE FAMILIA.......HOPE ALL IS WELL :biggrin:
> *


Was up Jose? How are you doing ? Ready for june?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 12 2011, 06:58 AM~20318085
> *Was up Jose? How are you doing ? Ready for june?
> *


OH YEA!!! YOU KNOW ILL BE IN SB SUPER EARLY :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 12 2011, 07:10 PM~20323421
> *OH YEA!!! YOU KNOW ILL BE IN SB SUPER EARLY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fistman (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like a big show I will check it out Bro. are dogs allowed

:dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fistman_@Apr 13 2011, 02:08 AM~20326577
> *Looks like a big show I will check it out Bro. are dogs allowed
> 
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 12 2011, 07:10 PM~20323421
> *OH YEA!!! YOU KNOW ILL BE IN SB SUPER EARLY :biggrin:
> *


Cool let me know what day you will get here so we can meet up. 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 12 2011, 06:56 AM~20318069
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## smokes805 (Feb 17, 2010)

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 14 2011, 09:59 PM~20343004
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 14 2011, 09:59 PM~20343004
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 13 2011, 09:43 AM~20328257
> *Cool let me know what day you will get here so we can meet up.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Doggy,,,,,should be there thursday :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 12 2011, 09:51 PM~20325296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY MARCELA...... :wave: ALMOST TIME..... :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dann3500_@Apr 17 2011, 03:30 PM~20359384
> *Pictures.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 17 2011, 09:00 PM~20361563
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 13 2011, 09:43 AM~20328258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 18 2011, 09:23 AM~20364366
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I've heard nothing but good things about this show. Hopefully this year I will be able to make it out


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2011, 09:51 AM~20364533
> *I've heard nothing but good things about this show.  Hopefully this year I will be able to make it out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 18 2011, 01:24 PM~20365890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

i cant wait for this show :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 18 2011, 09:56 PM~20369937
> *i cant wait for this show :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 350 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And smokin Hot Model contest. Most cash prize money for the Hop Contest on the Westcoast!!!

See LO LO's, DUBS, EUROS, IMPORTS, MOTORCYCLES, BIKES AND MORE!










CYA there!!!


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 19 2011, 08:42 AM~20372243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2011, 09:51 AM~20364533
> *I've heard nothing but good things about this show.  Hopefully this year I will be able to make it out
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

not missing it this year.....see everyone in SB


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7, over $20,000.00 in prizes, Hot model contest, Hoppers, over 300 car catagoies. Hit website foe more info. 









See ya there


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 20 2011, 08:59 AM~20380422
> *not missing it this year.....see everyone in SB
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 20 2011, 08:59 AM~20380422
> *not missing it this year.....see everyone in SB
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2011, 09:51 AM~20364533
> *I've heard nothing but good things about this show.  Hopefully this year I will be able to make it out
> *


:nicoderm: PLANNING ON GOING TO THIS ONE TOO... :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Can't wait for this show! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 21 2011, 06:18 PM~20392277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Apr 22 2011, 06:43 AM~20395280
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

SHOWN' N STYLE CAR SHOW AND ARENA HOP

CLIK ON LINK ABOVE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2011, 09:51 AM~20364533
> *I've heard nothing but good things about this show.  Hopefully this year I will be able to make it out
> *


A RETRO FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wallove (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Apr 22 2011, 06:43 AM~20395280
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Wallove (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Apr 22 2011, 06:43 AM~20395280
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Wallove (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Apr 22 2011, 06:43 AM~20395280
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up big homies this is Abby and Walt get on down, repesentin that 805. good to see the lac out there at the cadi fest See you guyz a your show, cant wait.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 23 2011, 10:24 AM~20402498
> *A RETRO FROM LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 25 2011, 03:01 PM~20416733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 25 2011, 03:01 PM~20416733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 25 2011, 04:01 PM~20416733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 25 2011, 03:01 PM~20416733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 22 2011, 06:04 PM~20398645
> *SHOWN' N STYLE CAR SHOW AND ARENA HOP
> 
> CLIK ON LINK ABOVE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

37 days


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrTT1XOyHUg


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

NiteLife @ Cadillac Fest Video


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> > LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW!!!!
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 28 2011, 08:29 AM~20438947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: almost time!


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

hop rules :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@Apr 28 2011, 08:08 AM~20438525
> *NiteLife @ Cadillac Fest Video
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@Apr 28 2011, 10:42 AM~20439804
> *hop rules  :biggrin:
> *


Will post them Soon. If you can give for more info 805 448-4580 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

CrTT1XOyHUg&feature


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@Apr 29 2011, 12:14 PM~20447847
> *CrTT1XOyHUg&feature
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 29 2011, 12:24 PM~20447903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

* IF ANY ONE NEEDS HOTEL ROOMS FOR SATURDAY NIGHT WE HAVE SOME ON HOLD UNTIL MAY 4 PLEASE CALL DANNY OR JUAN FOR MORE INFO*


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Apr 30 2011, 12:35 PM~20454257
> * IF ANY ONE NEEDS HOTEL ROOMS FOR SATURDAY NIGHT WE HAVE SOME ON HOLD UNTIL MAY 4 PLEASE CALL DANNY OR JUAN FOR MORE INFO
> *


*
:biggrin:*


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@May 1 2011, 07:06 PM~20461618
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:wave: sup Fellas....


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 2 2011, 07:54 AM~20465326
> *:wave: sup Fellas....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 2 2011, 04:08 PM~20468999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 2 2011, 07:58 PM~20471050
> *
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@May 3 2011, 08:51 AM~20474496
> *
> *


http://picasion.com/


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)

can someone send me the application in a pm the link ant working


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@May 3 2011, 09:47 PM~20480431
> *can someone send me the application in a pm the link ant working
> *


Give me a call and i will make sure you get one 805 448-4580 Thank you


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 3 2011, 04:43 PM~20477605
> *'http://picasion.com/'
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 4 2011, 07:12 PM~20486164
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 5 2011, 06:45 AM~20489002
> *
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 5 2011, 01:48 PM~20491509


LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo+May 5 2011, 02:43 PM~20491903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo+May 5 2011, 02:43 PM~20491903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hola reina :wave:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

CALMADO GABINO BARRERA :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> LOWRIDER QUEEN


Hola reina :wave:
[/quote]
LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@May 6 2011, 10:20 AM~20497306
> *CALMADO GABINO BARRERA  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

can anyone go over to Los Agaves and order me a shrimp morcajete,,,stull it it an envelope and ship it priority mail.....lol.. :biggrin: cant wait...sup Nite LIFE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 6 2011, 06:30 PM~20500025
> *can anyone go over to Los Agaves and order me a shrimp morcajete,,,stull it it an envelope and ship it priority mail.....lol.. :biggrin:  cant wait...sup Nite LIFE
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 6 2011, 07:07 PM~20500198
> *
> *


----------



## aztec mem (Jan 9, 2011)

Aztec image CC. Will b in the house :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztec mem_@May 7 2011, 02:52 PM~20503775
> *Aztec image CC. Will b in the house  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

ALMOST :biggrin:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 6 2011, 06:30 PM~20500025
> *can anyone go over to Los Agaves and order me a shrimp morcajete,,,stull it it an envelope and ship it priority mail.....lol.. :biggrin:  cant wait...sup Nite LIFE
> *


we will probably eat it before we get to the post office lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 8 2011, 05:07 PM~20509503
> *ALMOST :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 9 2011, 06:53 AM~20512911
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 9 2011, 08:02 AM~20513285
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 10 2011, 07:03 AM~20520908
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 10 2011, 08:57 AM~20521642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 10 2011, 08:57 AM~20521642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 11 2011, 06:54 AM~20528552
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 22 2011, 07:04 PM~20398645
> *SHOWN' N STYLE CAR SHOW AND ARENA HOP
> 
> CLIK ON LINK ABOVE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


24 days


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 11 2011, 04:37 PM~20532107
> *24 days
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 12 2011, 09:07 AM~20537044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 12 2011, 11:54 AM~20538004
> *
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s L.A.X Classic Car Show on Saturday , June- 11- 2011 from 10 a.m to 4 p.m. The event will include DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, June- 11

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

3 more weeks fellas, How's the weather so far?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chale64 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

right on fellas... that will b a coo ...... i hope u can support eachothers car show this year 2 fellas cause i do plan on making ur show so i hope we get support like were gonna give support ........guys... i meat a couple of u guys..... so hopefully that went really well and u can also support r show this weekend.... coppertonecadi Royalimage cc.... give me a hollar doggy........ 626 723 5806


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 13 2011, 06:55 AM~20544446
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOWRIDER QUEEN










:wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WHO WILL B PERFORMING AT THE SHOW/????....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Can u pm me where to send check to for pre reg porfa...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hope i can make it to this one


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chale64_@May 13 2011, 11:09 PM~20549992
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@May 13 2011, 06:03 PM~20548202
> *3 more weeks fellas, How's the weather so far?
> *


It's been nice low 70 s and a nice breeze from da beach!


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

looking forward to attending this show :thumbsup:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

LOWRIDER NATIONALS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT, HAVE A GOOD SHOW.
PLEASE CHECK OUT OUR INFO BELOW...

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@May 16 2011, 12:45 PM~20563628
> *looking forward to attending this show :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 15 2011, 10:33 PM~20560500
> *hope i can make it to this one
> *


 :thumbsup: 

LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 16 2011, 08:15 PM~20567148
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> LOWRIDER QUEEN
> ...


Dj quik will be performing live on stage! :biggrin:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 14 2011, 10:47 AM~20551595
> *WHO WILL B PERFORMING AT THE SHOW/????....
> *


DJ Quik and other live bands.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@May 16 2011, 10:00 PM~20568156
> *DJ Quik and other live bands.
> *


FIRME!!!>...WHENS THE DEADLINE???.....


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 16 2011, 10:02 PM~20568175
> *FIRME!!!>...WHENS THE DEADLINE???.....
> *


If your talking about the pre reg dead line is one week before the show.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@May 16 2011, 11:00 PM~20568156
> *DJ Quik and other live bands.
> *


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 17 2011, 12:16 AM~20568775
> *Ttt
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 14 2011, 05:27 AM~20550648
> *LOWRIDER QUEEN
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

where can i get a pre reg :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 17 2011, 11:35 PM~20575958
> *where can i get a pre reg :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 18 2011, 10:52 PM~20583417
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BALLS THAT JINGLE_@May 16 2011, 10:00 PM~20568156
> *DJ Quik and other live bands.
> *


One of the best shows of the year


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

!
:biggrin:


----------



## chale64 (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


Another sick show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@May 19 2011, 09:45 PM~20590502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 19 2011, 11:57 AM~20586121
> *One of the best shows of the year
> *


Thank you Bird!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 20 2011, 06:54 AM~20592096
> *Thank you Bird!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 20 2011, 07:08 AM~20592142
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

LA GENTE WILL BE IN THE MUTHAF*CKEN HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so whats da payout for the radical hop;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 23 2011, 07:39 AM~20609308
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 23 2011, 09:41 AM~20610003
> *LOWRIDER QUEEN
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 23 2011, 09:41 AM~20610003
> *LOWRIDER QUEEN
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Anything going on Saturday night before the show?


----------



## bacardi silver (Feb 19, 2011)

does this show sell out?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 23 2011, 04:18 PM~20612309
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *
































LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@May 23 2011, 06:19 PM~20613118
> *Anything going on Saturday night before the show?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 24 2011, 06:58 AM~20617243
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 24 2011, 08:37 AM~20617420
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS JOSE ON BEST OF SHOW YOU OWE ME LUNCH WITH THAT MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2011, 09:12 AM~20617888
> *TTT
> *


Still plenty of room. If you missed the ventura show you dont want to miss this one.


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 24 2011, 08:39 AM~20617424
> *CONGRATS JOSE  ON BEST OF  SHOW  YOU  OWE  ME  LUNCH  WITH  THAT  MONEY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 24 2011, 07:39 PM~20621319
> *:biggrin:
> *


you to :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 24 2011, 06:41 PM~20621342
> *you to  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GT GETTING READY!!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

That time again can't wait


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

how can i pre reg online???


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

JUST SEND SOME LAST MIN PRE REG :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW IT'S ALWAYS A GOOD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 24 2011, 06:41 PM~20621342
> *you to  :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!! :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 23 2011, 07:08 AM~20609145
> *so whats da payout for the radical hop;;;BIG AL SAID IT
> *


3.


For Radical we have: 1st $300.00
2nd $150.00


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@May 25 2011, 06:20 PM~20628611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

WHAT UP JOSE SEE YOU GUY;S IN SB :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 25 2011, 08:45 PM~20630033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS NOT SB...ITS CALLED HEAVEN IN MY BOOK....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 25 2011, 08:35 PM~20629937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 25 2011, 08:58 PM~20630161
> *ITS NOT SB...ITS CALLED HEAVEN IN MY BOOK....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 25 2011, 07:58 PM~20630161
> *ITS NOT SB...ITS CALLED HEAVEN IN MY BOOK....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

LIKE US!!! & INVITE YOUR FRIENDS! 
:biggrin: 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=223628867647830


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE I WILL BE TAKING PICS!!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 25 2011, 08:36 PM~20629949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 26 2011, 02:21 AM~20631514
> *SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE I WILL BE TAKING PICS!!!!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 26 2011, 07:01 AM~20632024
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 25 2011, 07:45 PM~20630033
> *
> 
> 
> ...










what up danny and benny have the cold one's ready will be there :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 26 2011, 12:11 AM~20631309
> *LIKE US!!! & INVITE YOUR FRIENDS!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I JUST DID!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ANY INFO ON HOTELS AROUND THERE????MIGHT NEED SOME....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

>


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 26 2011, 05:38 PM~20635443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 

THUMBS UP 63 TIMES. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 26 2011, 03:46 PM~20635490
> *I JUST DID!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 26 2011, 10:35 PM~20638710
> *:biggrin: sweet! :thumbsup:
> *


See u there selina to bad the cadi aint ready


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 26 2011, 11:42 PM~20638735
> *See u there selina to bad the cadi aint ready
> *


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 26 2011, 10:42 PM~20638735
> *See u there selina to bad the cadi aint ready
> *


Hey Angel! It's ok...next year! are you taking your bike?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 27 2011, 07:46 AM~20640098
> *Hey Angel! It's ok...next year! are you taking your bike?
> *


yea next year for sure :biggrin: ... yea takin my lil bro's bike


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ill be out there next weekend doing some show coverage


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOCATION..PLEASE, SO I CAN DO A MAP QUEST;;WHO SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so whats da payout for the radical hop;;;BIG AL SAID IT
[/b][/quote]</span>


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> >


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 27 2011, 07:53 AM~20640128
> *yea next year for sure  :biggrin:  ... yea takin my lil bro's bike
> *



you mean..TINA?? hahaha


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 27 2011, 06:53 PM~20643551
> *you mean..TINA?? hahaha
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 27 2011, 10:08 AM~20640221
> *Ill be out there next weekend doing some show coverage
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 27 2011, 10:05 AM~20640529
> *LOCATION..PLEASE, SO I CAN DO A MAP QUEST;;WHO SAID IT
> *


Look up Santa Barbara showgrounds its right off da 101 freeway las positas exit


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@May 28 2011, 07:31 AM~20645929
> *Look up Santa Barbara showgrounds its right off da 101 freeway las positas exit
> *






















LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 28 2011, 08:46 PM~20649193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

UP!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

watch out;;;santa barbra


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> watch out;;;santa barbra


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Just a couple days away


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Hellafyde records & hellafydraulics as well as some of techniques members will be in santa barbara this weekend for the nite life sb car show. I told my brothers that are going if they want to take my truck with them up to sb and show it? I can not make it again this year due to a family members graduation party. Danny i hope all goes well this weekend for your club's car show.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Im planing to make the trip down there... is the weather good for the weekend?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

do u guys kno if its gona rain on sunday? i kno they said possible showers on sat??


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

RdnLow63 said:


> cant wait :thumbsup:


Yea they are predicting 40% chance of rain for Saturday & Sunday 
Is it rain or shine? 
Or is there another weekend it will be held on? 
Thanks!


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

The sun will stay out if it knows whats good for it! if not.... 
:machinegun::machinegun::twak::buttkick::buttkick::guns::machinegun::machinegun:





:angel:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

ALMOST ....ROAD TRIP..:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> ALMOST ....ROAD TRIP..:thumbsup:


We wil be waiting!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

SMR64SS said:


> Yea they are predicting 40% chance of rain for Saturday & Sunday
> Is it rain or shine?
> Or is there another weekend it will be held on?
> Thanks!


*No rain on Sunday* 30 percent on Saterday morning only !!!! 


*Saturday*

Jun 4







Rain
Hi:*66°*Lo:*53°*
Rain. High 66F and low 53F. Winds W at 7 mph. Air Quality:NA, UV Index:9
30%


*Sunday*

Jun 5







Partly Cloudy
Hi:*66°*Lo:*51°*

Partly Cloudy. High 66F and low 51F. Winds W at 9 mph. Air Quality:NA, UV Index:NA
0%
*It's ON!!!!!!*
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> :thumbsup:


viejitos in the house...


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

MAN... I'M READY, BUT IF IT RAINS IM GONNA HAVE TO SKIP IT! 
DAM!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Will be good bro


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

_TTT:thumbsup:_


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

Gabino Barrera said:


> *No rain on Sunday* 30 percent on Saterday morning only !!!!
> 
> 
> *Saturday*
> ...


:thumbsup:its on


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Ttmft!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

lowridergirl_805 said:


> Ttmft!!!!!!!


 
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Gabino Barrera said:


> :wave::wave::wave:



Don't forget its my dads birthday today! he needs a call from his BFF
house rules:
were only allowed to watch the weather channel until sunday lol


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

lowridergirl_805 said:


> Don't forget its my dads birthday today! he needs a call from his BFF
> house rules:
> were only allowed to watch the weather channel until sunday lol[/QUOTE
> LOL


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Los agaves roll call who's ready?:d


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Lookin foward to see the show..


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

whats da payout for radical hoppers???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Fleetangel said:


> >


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Los agaves roll call who's ready?:d


Yes!!!!!


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Uso hxa will be in the house as long as it dont rain


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

pimp slap said:


> Uso hxa will be in the house


DON'T FORGET SM AND AZ USO'S....LOL..:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT.....THANX EL SOCIO8005 FOR WATCHIN OUT ABOUT THE HOTELS!!...EVERYTHINGS BEEN SET UP ALREADY!


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

2 more days!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I HOPE THERES A SEMI CLASS FOR BIKES!!>..VENTURA SHOW DIDNT HAVE THAT CATEGORY SO SOME OF OUR BIKES DIDNT COMPETE!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup::wave::wave:









LOWRIDER QUEEN


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I'll be out there doing show coverage for Lowrider Magazine


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> I'll be out there doing show coverage for Lowrider Magazine


 :h5::h5:


----------



## chepeloks77 (Jun 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

chepeloks77 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ISLANDERS WILL BE THERE


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Gabino Barrera said:


> :yes:


:wave:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

READY:wave:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

Wats the latest time for indoor rollin for tomorrow


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

The show is still on hope too see everyone here


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

805Alfy said:


> Wats the latest time for indoor rollin for tomorrow


6 o clock! are you pre reg?


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

yep we pre reg just hoping this dam rain stays away long enough for us to get over ther


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

805Alfy said:


> yep we pre reg just hoping this dam rain stays away long enough for us to get over ther


It will! Optimism works wonders!


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

lowridergirl_805 said:


> It will! Optimism works wonders!


HOPE IT DOES BRO


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

The show is on!!


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

BALLS THAT JINGLE said:


> The show is on!!


 When was it off?
See ya tomorrow! :h5:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

we be thier on sunday morning:bowrofl:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY MORNING!!!!


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

_let's do this!!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

damm its already nasty and and drizziling in santa maria


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> :h5:


WHAT S UP HOMIE


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

fantamonte said:


> _let's do this!!!!!_:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup::wave::wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

CROWDS91 said:


> damm its already nasty and and drizziling in santa maria


This Rain Sucks Chris !!!!! F
irst time in years for a June Rain !!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

jimdog said:


> This Rain Sucks Chris !!!!! F
> irst time in years for a June Rain !!!!


SO THE SHOW STILL ON RIGHT? :nicoderm:

LOOKS A LIL FUGGLY ON THIS SIDE OF THE HILL!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THERES GONNA B SOME RAIN IN THE AM BUT ITS GONNA GO AWAY!!!....FUCK IT RAIN OR SHINE GT IS STILL GONNA B THERE!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

have my cash ready


----------



## Raunchy49 (Jun 4, 2011)

ive never miss one yet....


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

It's been raining all day here in Santa Maria!! Hopefully it clears up tomorrow.


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Contrary to what haters may say.. its not raining cats and dogs... the show is without a doubt still going on!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

STREETSTYLE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Ttt!!!!!!


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD IN VENTURA THE WEATHER IS NICE! NOT ONE DROP OF RAIN


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

the show IS ON:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

BENNYHILLS95 said:


> the show IS ON:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I see One Bad Creation:0


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Kandy Regal said:


> I see One Bad Creation:0



YES SIR. GREAT LINE UP


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C 

CARS WHILE DISPLAYING YESTURDAY TOOK A VIDEO AT ONE BAD CREATION C.C LOOK IN 720P


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMYQDBUcMKI


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

more pics


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA SO CAL WAS THERE REPPING THE I E. I WANT TO THANK NITE LIFE FOR THE VIP TOUR OF THE SHOW SATURDAY NIGHT. SHOW WAS COOL, BUT THE RAIN SUCKED. SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Good show. Too bad had a cut it short. The non stop lil mist was a bummer, But not a discouragement. Hope next year mother nature cooperates. Lots of bad as rides! 
Nite life folks were courteous. :thumbsup: 

T R A F F I C


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)

Just wanna thank nitelife for having a great show! Beside the rain, onelife c.c. and majestics hxp. Keep taking those trophys! You guys look good today.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> more pics


 X83


4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> ONE BAD CREATION C.C





4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> ONE BAD CREATION C.C


LOOKIN GOOD ONE BAD CREATION


----------



## 5viejitos1 (Jun 1, 2011)

:biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> ONE BAD CREATION C.C


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

shout out to all the real riders that still rolled through in the rain :thumbsup: see you guys next year!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

CONGRATS TO NITE LIFE FOR A GREAT SHOW ONCE AGAIN!...RAIN TRY TO PREVENT IT BUT REAL RIDERS DIDNT LET IT HAPPEN!...CONGRATS TO EVERYBODY!!!..SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Good show!! A lot of nice rides... thanks nite life since the moment i got there on saturday i was treated good ... see u guys next year!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

POISON 831 said:


> Good show!! A lot of nice rides... thanks nite life since the moment i got there on saturday i was treated good ... see u guys next year!!!


NICE BIKE BRO!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> ONE BAD CREATION C.C





4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> ONE BAD CREATION C.C



DAMMM SOME BADDASS INTERIORS!!


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks nitelife had a good time dispite the weather see you next year


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

good show rain didnt stopped,NITE LIFE CC thanks for the hospitality you know STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES INC always love to support you guys=WOODY 65=:thumbsup:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

cadilinc said:


> good show rain didnt stopped,NITE LIFE CC thanks for the hospitality you know STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES INC always love to support you guys=WOODY 65=:thumbsup:


X2..STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB HADE A GOOD TIME....SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR,AND A BIG THANKS TO NITELIFE CC
FOR A GREAT SHOW.............


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Damm one bad creation c.c. doing it big looking good homies


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

NITE LIFE, WHAT CAN I SAY...CLASS ACT ALL THE WAY!! IVE ALWAYS SAID IT ....GREAT VENUE , GREAT TOWN AND THE BEST LOWRIDERS.... REAL RIDERS CAME OUT TO SHOW LOVE AND SUPPORT TO THIS FANTASTIC SHOW....WHO EVER DIDNT GO, YOU MISSED OUT!!! LIFE SOME TIMES THROW A CURVE BALL AT YOU(RAIN) BUT IT DIDNT STOP REAL RIDERS EVEN PREMIERING SOME NEW RIDES AT THIS EVENT.....CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR, ALREADY RESERVED MY HOTEL ROOM....WERE READY....MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT !! PREMIER CC LOS ANGELES...THANK YOU....NITE LIFE IS TRULY WHAT THIS SPORT AND LIFESTYLE IS ALL ABOUT


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

ONE BAD CREATION,,,YES THEY WERE!! THEY WERE KILLIN IT OUT THERE, WILL DESERVED


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Props to all who stuck out the weather and supported Nite Life. Mother nature is uncontrolable, espeacially this year as we just experienced.


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

STREET STYLE CC LA HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY.......RAIN OR SHINE
SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

One Bad Creation very nice rides :thumbsup: . Let see some more pics .


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> One Bad Creation very nice rides :thumbsup: . Let see some more pics .


*x2:thumbsup:
*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

pic coimmg of da hop


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Barba said:


> NITE LIFE, WHAT CAN I SAY...CLASS ACT ALL THE WAY!! IVE ALWAYS SAID IT ....GREAT VENUE , GREAT TOWN AND THE BEST LOWRIDERS.... REAL RIDERS CAME OUT TO SHOW LOVE AND SUPPORT TO THIS FANTASTIC SHOW....WHO EVER DIDNT GO, YOU MISSED OUT!!! LIFE SOME TIMES THROW A CURVE BALL AT YOU(RAIN) BUT IT DIDNT STOP REAL RIDERS EVEN PREMIERING SOME NEW RIDES AT THIS EVENT.....CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR, ALREADY RESERVED MY HOTEL ROOM....WERE READY....MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT !! PREMIER CC LOS ANGELES...THANK YOU....NITE LIFE IS TRULY WHAT THIS SPORT AND LIFESTYLE IS ALL ABOUT


Thanks Jose! kind words like always!  Im glad you had a good time! Im bummed I didnt get to see your baby girl!


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

lowridergirl_805 said:


> Thanks Jose! kind words like always!  Im glad you had a good time! Im bummed I didnt get to see your baby girl!


YOU HAVE A BEUTIFULL LITTLE BOYIM GLAD I GOT THE CHANCE TO MEET HIM...YOULE MEET SOPHIE SOON....WE WILL BE IN SB SOONTHANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYTHING!


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

Barba said:


> NITE LIFE, WHAT CAN I SAY...CLASS ACT ALL THE WAY!! IVE ALWAYS SAID IT ....GREAT VENUE , GREAT TOWN AND THE BEST LOWRIDERS.... REAL RIDERS CAME OUT TO SHOW LOVE AND SUPPORT TO THIS FANTASTIC SHOW....WHO EVER DIDNT GO, YOU MISSED OUT!!! LIFE SOME TIMES THROW A CURVE BALL AT YOU(RAIN) BUT IT DIDNT STOP REAL RIDERS EVEN PREMIERING SOME NEW RIDES AT THIS EVENT.....CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR, ALREADY RESERVED MY HOTEL ROOM....WERE READY....MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT !! PREMIER CC LOS ANGELES...THANK YOU....NITE LIFE IS TRULY WHAT THIS SPORT AND LIFESTYLE IS ALL ABOUT


X2 THANKS TO THE NITE LIFE FAMILY I ALL WAY,S HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THIS SHOW THANK,S GUY,S:thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

AZTEC IMAGE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW, SEE YOU NEXT YEAR RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you to all of NITE LIFE C. C. for another Great show! (Even with the rain). Like always we had a Great time!..and the incredible hospitality!
Also like to Thank STYLISTICS C. C. and HIGHCLASS C. C. for waiting for us for the ride home. It was much appreciated!
On behalf of me (the Mrs.)...and 
Angel
TOGETHER C. C. **Honorary Member**
T. F. F. T!


----------



## mrJunebug1962 (Oct 19, 2010)

Delegation Los Angeles had a good time at the show.. Cant wait to be back next year.. Good show Nite Life C.C.


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

The show was good even with the rain see u next year from thee artistics b.c.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

was a good show gonna try and make it again next year


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

HERE IS A 12:28 MINUTE VIDEO I TOOK SATURDAY, OF SOME OF THE CARS ENJOY....
CLICK LINK, CLICK TO VIEW 720P FOR BETTER QUALITY VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuYZDW-dnOg


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> HERE IS A 12:28 MINUTE VIDEO I TOOK SATURDAY, OF SOME OF THE CARS ENJOY....
> CLICK LINK, CLICK TO VIEW 720P FOR BETTER QUALITY VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuYZDW-dnOg


----------



## EGUTIERREZ (Nov 15, 2007)

*thanks for a chingon weekend*

just wanting to thank the NITE LIFE family for having us at this show ..we met some good gente ..it was nuthin but love from all your members and ....hope to see you next year...............BIG THANKS FROM UNITED CAR CLUB ARIZONA...:thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

THANX NITE LIFE GOOD SHOW


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

EVEN THROUGH THE RAIN YOU GUY'S STILL GOT DOWN! GOOD JOB NITE LIFE! :thumbsup::werd::h5::yes::worship:uffin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THANK'S NITE LIFE CAR CLUB FOR THE HOSPITALITY......









GREAT SHOW AS ALLWAYS......BE THERE NEXT YEAR!!!!


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

*
























*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

...LOOKED LIKE A PRETTY GOOD SHOW...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gracias Nite Life CC, and to EVERYBODY that stood reading cd's IN THE RAIN!!!!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*beutifulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll lllllll*

:thumbsup:


4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


>


YOU TOOK SOME NICE PIC,S THIS WAS A GOOD SHOW THANK,S FOR THE PIC,S:thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Chosen....First, BAD ASS 63!!!! Super clean. Second...Is that the stock silver blue metallic?


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Models IV Life said:


> Chosen....First, BAD ASS 63!!!! Super clean. Second...Is that the stock silver blue metallic?


i think its called silver blue polly i have a 63 rag that im building thats the same color


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny thanks for the pass. It was a good show. I got what I need for the event coverage. Thanks


----------



## TATTOOBLU67ELKO (Dec 13, 2010)

ONCE AGAIN ANOTHER GOOD SHOW!!! THE RAIN DIDN'T STOP ME FROM GOING! B THERE NX YEAR!!!


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

Models IV Life said:


> Chosen....First, BAD ASS 63!!!! Super clean. Second...Is that the stock silver blue metallic?


THANK,S FOR THE PR0P,S:thumbsup:THE COLOR IS ICE BLUE ITS A NEW COLOR THAT,S OUT IT CLOSE TO STOCK:thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ESEROB said:


>


THATS HOW GOODTIMES DOES IT!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ESEROB said:


>


THATS HOW GOODTIMES DOES IT!!!!!!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gracias Nite Life CC, and to EVERYBODY that stood reading cd's IN THE RAIN!!!!


on behalf of my self and the rest Nite Life C.C. family, i would like to thank all of you that made it out. Clubs, solo riders, spectators, and vendors, (especially with the crazy ass weather we had). Thanks to those who return year after year and all new comers. Lots of love and support from everyone. Without this continued support our show would'nt happen, a BIG THANK YOU from myself and Nite Life Car Club of Santa Barbara:thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

chosen one said:


> THANK,S FOR THE PR0P,S:thumbsup:THE COLOR IS ICE BLUE ITS A NEW COLOR THAT,S OUT IT CLOSE TO STOCK:thumbsup:


Oh ok cool. Well shit man it looks good on there!! That color and the ever so popular Laurel Green Met are my favorites for 63's


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Models IV Life said:


> Oh ok cool. Well shit man it looks good on there!! That color and the ever so popular Laurel Green Met are my favorites for 63's



X63
:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

BENNYHILLS95 said:


> on behalf of my self and the rest Nite Life C.C. family, i would like to thank all of you that made it out. Clubs, solo riders, spectators, and vendors, (especially with the crazy ass weather we had). Thanks to those who return year after year and all new comers. Lots of love and support from everyone. Without this continued support our show would'nt happen, a BIG THANK YOU from myself and Nite Life Car Club of Santa Barbara:thumbsup:


:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Beto's tray rag (Oct 30, 2010)

Had a good time in santa barbara nite life thanks :h5::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:boink::boink::boink:


DREAM ON said:


>


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

CONGRAT'S TO HIGH CLASS FOR TAKING BEST OF SHOW!!!









:h5:


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Good show! Lookin forward go again next year.


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

DREAM ON said:


>


 :thumbsup: it was a good day to play in the rain :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Beto's tray rag said:


> Had a good time in santa barbara nite life thanks :h5::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

DREAM ON said:


>


 Aint Meshessa bootyful. lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

"StreetStyle LA CC" had a good time at the show. Give respect to those who stay thru out the show due to the rain. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ABOUT TIME NITE LIFE YOU GUY'S GOT YOUR OWN CAR CLUB POST1 CONGRADULATIONS ON ANOTHER SUCESSFUL SHOW! :cheesy::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


DREAM ON said:


>


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

BENNYHILLS95 said:


> on behalf of my self and the rest Nite Life C.C. family, i would like to thank all of you that made it out. Clubs, solo riders, spectators, and vendors, (especially with the crazy ass weather we had). Thanks to those who return year after year and all new comers. Lots of love and support from everyone. Without this continued support our show would'nt happen, a BIG THANK YOU from myself and Nite Life Car Club of Santa Barbara:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:
I second this..much thanks to everyone!


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

DREAM ON said:


>


CONGRATS TO JOSE TOOK BEST CAR OF THE SHOW AND OTHERS:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

lowridergirl_805 said:


> we use Bird and his crew for judging.. the best around! Saves alot of headaches.. Cant go wrong with them :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: best around


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> Danny thanks for the pass. It was a good show. I got what I need for the event coverage. Thanks


:wave: Whats up twotons??


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

BENNYHILLS95 said:


> on behalf of my self and the rest Nite Life C.C. family, i would like to thank all of you that made it out. Clubs, solo riders, spectators, and vendors, (especially with the crazy ass weather we had). Thanks to those who return year after year and all new comers. Lots of love and support from everyone. Without this continued support our show would'nt happen, a BIG THANK YOU from myself and Nite Life Car Club of Santa Barbara:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:Gracias! It was hard for us vendors to get some action but we will give it another shot next year


----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)




----------



## StreetClowner (May 23, 2011)

DREAM ON said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Had a great time at your show Nite Life, thank all your members for their hospitality.:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

1newwave said:


> Had a great time at your show Nite Life, thank all your members for their hospitality.:thumbsup:


thank you for the support hope to see all of you guys next year!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

DREAM ON said:


>


 Love this chick sweet chikz


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

1newwave said:


> Had a great time at your show Nite Life, thank all your members for their hospitality.:thumbsup:


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## Progressives Rider (Mar 12, 2010)

Nitelife c.c. i just want to say thanks for everything at the show. It was a little wet but well worth it. Progressives Car Club:rofl:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


>


 *HEY! YO BOBBY BROWN UP IN THE HOUSE!!!!
*


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

good show


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

El [email protected] ***** said:


> good show


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Thank you


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

El [email protected] ***** said:


> good show


See you guys up there in a few weeks :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


>


+

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

A FEW PICS FROM THAT WEEKEND. LOOKING FORWARDS TO NEXT YEARS SHOW. JUST HOPE MOTHER NATURE IS ON OURSIDE!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> A FEW PICS FROM THAT WEEKEND. LOOKING FORWARDS TO NEXT YEARS SHOW. JUST HOPE MOTHER NATURE IS ON OURSIDE!


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*TIGHT SHOW...SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YR....*


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Progressives Rider said:


> Nitelife c.c. i just want to say thanks for everything at the show. It was a little wet but well worth it. Progressives Car Club:rofl:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## smokes805 (Feb 17, 2010)

JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE FOR NITE LIFE CC :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

sup nite life homies ttt:wave:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Who's coming out to the BBQ on Sunday?


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

smokes805 said:


> JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE FOR NITE LIFE CC :thumbsup:


ESEROB DROPPIN IN SUP HOMIEZ


----------

